# The Table Base Pulled Out Of The Wood.



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

As you can see the screws ripped out of the high quality particle board. Besides putting in bigger screws any idea how to fix this in a better way?? No, you cant get to the bottom of it. Its got a metal bottom from the outside and you cant reach under that far to put in nuts and bolts. Unless I cut an access door in the middle and tried that....any ideas????


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

First of all the screws used by the factory are really inadequate for installation in particle board over carpeting. They look like a #8 sheet metal screw 3/4" long with a realtively fine thread. IMHO that table needs at least a #10 Sheet metal screw 1-1/4" with coarse thread.

You could try to relocate the screw holes by rotating the base about an inch from it's current location and using a #10 screw. But this fastner might be a better solution:

Simpson anchor

This anchor should hold much better than any sheet metal screw. I would add washers to the bolt head to increase the hold down surface.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

another way wouldbe cut a solid board maybe oak about 8"x8" and mount the base to that with new screws.
and then mount that again with new screws.
you can stain or paint the new hard wood.
campingnut18


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

First the floor is not particle board and I know you just said it in jest but some members may actually believe the flooring is particle board.

The issue you must be concerned with is when the slide comes in and out the slide flooring over rides the trailer flooring and if the screws go all the way thru the floor they can drag on the trailer decking a cause plenty more problems. Thus the Simpson anchors will not work.

A couple of fixes that you can try.

1 - Do as campingnut18 suggested and it will work fine but if you do not want to do then then try step 2.

2 - cut the carpet just inside the diameter of the base. Mark and drill holes to insert furniture screw inserts. Place base on floor and use the machine screws to reconnect everything.








Threaded inserts


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I had the same problem the first time we broke down the dinette. Assuming your slide is the same as my 27rsds, the factory screws are screwed into a 1/4 inch piece of wood that is carpeted and then placed on top of whatever the slide base is made of. All I did is remove the toe kick from the bottom front of the slide on the inside and I could reach under to gauge how much room I had to work with. I used 1 1/2" stainless wood screws with a wide thread, sorry don't remember all the numbers. When I drove the screws in I could feel it pass through the thin top piece and grab the slide base and I could reach under to make sure the screw didn't penetrate the underside, then I reattached the toe kick with some long deck screws and they buried themselves nicely in the carpet. Now it solid as can be with no problems to date. Hope this helps, good luck.

Brad


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for the idea's. My dad is a big woodworker and I will run them by him too. I like the threaded inserts. The oak board is good too, that would raise it up a bit for fluffy people.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I couldn't help but notice that your last couple of posts are about stuff you broke.







I'm thinking you need to be a little less rough on your poor Outback. Remember, be good to your TT and your TT will be good to you. You're probably use to abusing government fire equipment with no regard for who has to fix it when you break it. You firefighters are all like... it's all about you...dam the torpedoes...hell, you get the idea.
STOP BREAKING YOUR STUFF.
Yours truly,








Brian WPD


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> Thanks for the idea's. My dad is a big woodworker and I will run them by him too. I like the threaded inserts. The oak board is good too, that would raise it up a bit for *fluffy* people.


That is perfect.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Actually my step-daughter broke it and the "made in Tiwan" slide motor about sums that up....I baby my camper and since Im a supervisor I have to drop the hammer on those who destroy our stuff.....once I saw how Gilligan put the screws in for the floor post I understand why it broke. Ok, off to Lowes....again...


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> First the floor is not particle board and I know you just said it in jest but some members may actually believe the flooring is particle board.
> 
> The issue you must be concerned with is when the slide comes in and out the slide flooring over rides the trailer flooring and if the screws go all the way thru the floor they can drag on the trailer decking a cause plenty more problems. Thus the Simpson anchors will not work.
> 
> ...


I went to Lowes and bought some of the brass furnature screws as Camper Andy described and they worked great. Hardest part was trimming the carpet so I could find the holes. The inserts went right into the plywood. Took less then an hour to do 6. I used recessed machine screws 1 inch long to hold the plate down. It wont get pulled out again and if the screws vibrate loose, just tighten them up again since now they have threads to hold on to. Thanks for the help...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> First the floor is not particle board and I know you just said it in jest but some members may actually believe the flooring is particle board.
> 
> The issue you must be concerned with is when the slide comes in and out the slide flooring over rides the trailer flooring and if the screws go all the way thru the floor they can drag on the trailer decking a cause plenty more problems. Thus the Simpson anchors will not work.
> 
> ...


I went to Lowes and bought some of the brass furnature screws as Camper Andy described and they worked great. Hardest part was trimming the carpet so I could find the holes. The inserts went right into the plywood. Took less then an hour to do 6. I used recessed machine screws 1 inch long to hold the plate down. It wont get pulled out again and if the screws vibrate loose, just tighten them up again since now they have threads to hold on to. Thanks for the help...








[/quote]

Glad I could help.


----------

